# Need future help with insurance.



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

I am only 16 in November, but I am going to be buying a Nissan Skyline R34 25GT-Turbo in 3 years, when I am nearly 19. 
When I leave school next July, I am getting an apprenticeship at my local Nissan dealer. This means I will be getting about £5000 for the 1st year and another £5000 for the second year. I will then be importing an R34 25GT-Turbo, which in total will cost me about £8000 for the car and shipping, SVA etc... 
I will try to insure it when I buy it depending on how much it is.
If it is more than I have at the time I will save up, and just leave the R34 in my garage. 
What I want to know is which insurance company would be best insure with, as I would be 19.

Thankyou
Best Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Some advice...

An R34GTT is Group 20 insurance which means silly premiums.

Fortunately your R34 will probably only cost about £9k all in OTR by then. I'd definately not bother with a GTT if you are earning anything less than £15k /pa, much as cars may be important too you, you'll want to be able to put petrol in the skyline and probably even do other things 

You are likely to have to spend circa £4k+ on 1 years insurance, so best off starting with something a little cheaper, if you want to keep it nissan might be best going for a micra or a almera until you get to 21 and can keep the insurance a little more sensible and hopefully have a few more pay rises 

Jon


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks for the advice Jon

I think I'll still be buying the R34GT-t, even if it means I don't get to drive it for a few years

-Elliot


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

To be honest I wouldn't bother buying one if you can't drive it. It will just sit there and depreciate. You will also have to insure it anyway, what happens if it gets nicked or you stove the bonnet in with garage door?

You may as well keep the money in the bank and earn a bit of interest on it. Hopefully by the time you are 21 and have 3 years NCB you will be able to pick up an R34 of your choice even cheaper and be able to drive it.

Get yourself a little car, a bit of driving experience, you will need it to handle a skyline, and ALOT of NCB.

Regards,

Matt

PS If you are working at a Nissan Dealership get some training on the damn things so you can fix your future car and mine


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

I certainly wouldn't buy a skyline and not be able to drive it - talk about torture!

Seriously you'll be wasting money - R34 GTT's are not rare in Japan so import one when you are ready rather than before hand. If you aren't insuring the skyline what happens when someone finds out where it is and trys to take it 

Definately wouldn't bother with a skyline without some driving experience, we all started somewhere (myself with a Citroen AX GT) and generally that wasn't a skyline...


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks for the advice Matt and Jon. I will take note and see what happens nearer to the time

-Elliot


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Can you get a 'nismo tuned' micra


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

lol!
I think I'd still prefer a NISMO tuned Skyline if it was the case. 

-Elliot


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hi,you do realise that most insurance companies are going to ask what driving experience you have had driving skylines your going to say none then their going to say goodbye! seriously they may wish to know what other high power cars you have owned so my advice would be build up to your skyline you'll have something to look forward to.statisticlly speaking most male drivers prang their first car if it's a skyline thats going to sting a bit.


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

Some good advice there mate, I was 24 when I wanted and could afford a Skyline but the quotes I got were ridiculous!!

i waited until I was 29 before the premiums were near decent and got a lot of experience driving other cars first.

My advice is get something cheaper and easier to learn/drive/run for a few years at least. Maybe a 200SX or similar but at 19 that will still be a lot to insure.

Work you're way up chap, it's the only way and you might not prang it either then.

Depreciation is the killer. Good luck.

Jimmy


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Venners and Jim. I may get a 200SX for the first car

Jim, hows the magazine coming along? I haven't heared anything on it for a while. I hope its coming along nicely

Thanks guys,
-Elliot


----------



## JK 200SX (Aug 16, 2002)

Get a 200SX first  
That way you'll be able to drive it - plenty of people on the SXOC board are under 20 and then you can graduate onto the Skyline (like we all hope to...  )

For your information - the best quote I could get for my '91 S13 200SX when I bought it, aged 23, was £1400 FC with 2 years NCB
from Adrian Flux. There were plenty of companies that told me I'd have to be 30 before they'd consider insuring me...  

I still have plenty of fun with my slightly modded 200SX:smokin: 

Something to think about anyway...


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks JK. A Japanese spec S13 Silvia is quite tempting for me 

-Elliot


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Pictures of Nissan Silvia S13 Q's/K's



















































-Elliot


----------

